# Phrag warscewiczianum 'Mary Ann'



## Greenpaph (Apr 27, 2010)

Currently in bloom. 







full plant


----------



## e-spice (Apr 27, 2010)

Wow - that is super. Great job growing it!!!!

e-spice


----------



## phrag guy (Apr 27, 2010)

That is great,nice growing


----------



## Drorchid (Apr 27, 2010)

nice "popowii" (or "warszewiczii") you have there!


----------



## paphioland (Apr 27, 2010)

nice thanks


----------



## Chuck (Apr 27, 2010)

Great flowering. I only get two flowers on each spike.


----------



## Shiva (Apr 27, 2010)

Very nice, strong plant and good long petals. Great!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 27, 2010)

Crazy hats on those brown and green phrags.


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 27, 2010)

Wow, some serious petals on those great blooms!!! Jean


----------



## Rick (Apr 27, 2010)

That's a beauty Peter.:clap::clap:

Where'd you get it?


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 27, 2010)

Drorchid said:


> nice "popowii" (or "warszewiczii") you have there!



That's what I thought when I saw it.
It has an amazing dorsal!


----------



## Kevin (Apr 27, 2010)

Nice growing! What is the 'accepted' name for this one now?


----------



## Greenpaph (Apr 27, 2010)

Rick said:


> That's a beauty Peter.:clap::clap:
> 
> Where'd you get it?



Originally from Windy Hill Orchids. Thanks


----------



## rdlsreno (Apr 27, 2010)

Beautiful!!!

Ramon


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 28, 2010)

Great job again Peter


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Apr 28, 2010)

WOW! Striking....!


----------



## wonderlen3000 (Apr 28, 2010)

I think 2 flower is normal average for this species, although it can have up to 4. The whole name changes is so confusing. What is the offical name for registration? popowii or warszew??


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 28, 2010)

Man, you got the stuff! That is another mind blowing flower...:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Greenpaph (Apr 28, 2010)

wonderlen3000 said:


> I think 2 flower is normal average for this species, although it can have up to 4. The whole name changes is so confusing. What is the offical name for registration? popowii or warszew??



From what I understand it is warscewizii


----------



## orchidman77 (Apr 28, 2010)

what's the leafspan and height of the growths? Wow, that's one amazing popowii!!!!

David


----------



## Ernie (Apr 28, 2010)

wonderlen3000 said:


> What is the offical name for registration? popowii or warszew??



Phragmipedium the-long-petaled-caudatum-type-with-dark-color-and-more-compact-growth-habit. 

-Ernie


----------



## Rick (Apr 29, 2010)

Ernie said:


> Phragmipedium the-long-petaled-caudatum-type-with-dark-color-and-more-compact-growth-habit.
> 
> -Ernie



I think that's the best name yet Ernie!!


----------



## valenzino (Apr 29, 2010)

Beautifull one!Please teletransport it to me!!!
Perfect name Ernie...is also the family name of the Guy who discovered it?


----------



## Greenpaph (Apr 29, 2010)

orchidman77 said:


> what's the leafspan and height of the growths? Wow, that's one amazing popowii!!!!
> 
> David



David, the leaf span is 15 inches wide and about 10 inches tall. The petals are now about 20 inches long.


----------



## orchidman77 (May 1, 2010)

Thanks, Peter!!! I'm wondering how long I have before mine blooms--the leafspan is about 8 1/2 inches, height maybe 6 inches....looks like I have awhile. 

David


----------



## goldenrose (May 2, 2010)

:clap::clap: sorry ..... should be 'Top Hats' for sure! :drool::drool:


----------

